# Why some cigars taste/smell like manure?



## ben805 (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm curious why some cigars have manure aroma and taste to them, while others cigars don't. Was it because certain tobacco crops were being heavily fertilized with animal manures?


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I dont think thats why
I believe its the way the leaf was dried and cured, personally i look forward to smoking one that smells barnyard:grin2:


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Barnyard cigars usually have the best aromas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I did look it up, seems its caused by yeast when curing

https://www.cigars-connect.com/where-does-the-barnyard-flavor-in-cigars-come-from/


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Fusion said:


> I dont think thats why
> I believe its the way the leaf was dried and cured, personally i look forward to smoking one that smells barnyard:grin2:


Fusion you do a great job at rolling your own, how about growing a special barnyard blend. I'll buy the first 5vr.

Barnyard Hoofs special ligero blends! Lol

Seriously man your sticks look amazing!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Fusion you do a great job at rolling your own, how about growing a special barnyard blend. I'll buy the first 5vr.
> 
> Barnyard Hoofs special ligero blends! Lol
> 
> Seriously man your sticks look amazing!


Thank you Charlie, dang i wish i could roll with barnyard blend:grin2:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Not sure about the manure flavors you're getting, but barnyard aroma when smelling a cigar is well welcomed in this craft.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That my friend is what they call...."twang" and is associated with good Cuban Cigars.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

I always liked that smell.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Barnyard smell = great cigar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Also, we call it "barnyard" instead of "manure" to avoid grossing people out. That, and there's no actual manure involved, just the natural odor of maturing tobacco.


----------



## Archmaker (Jul 17, 2018)

Speaking from experience, there is a significant difference between barnyard and manure.


When I smell of barnyard, I think of dust, hay, and yes manure. Thrown in some oats maybe and the smell of the animal themselves. All those combined are a smell that brings back some fond memories.



Whereas Manure is . . . well just manure.


(Lived three years on a feedlot as a kid. The barn that the cowboys would use for the horses was just about 30yds from the front door, at about 12 o'clock and the first pen with cows was at about 11 o'clock and 60yds away).


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Sometimes it just might be a shitty cigar tho!....lol


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ive never tasted manure so Im no help here....smelling it I can attest to.😜


----------

